# With this change of weather



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

It's going to be a weird summer of fishing in my opinion. We somehow skipped Spring!

Anyone out there this weekend? With the water temp going up, the fish should have been biting.


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

Delaware Bay was smooth as glass. We found water temps ranging from 53-57 degrees. The only thing we had biting was sharks on Sunday.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Was out there on the surf yesterday, nothing biting, but a strong south wind, hope its bringing up the warmth and blues.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

water temps are still a little low in the back bays. Nothing has been biting at all in tha back bays.


----------

